
Ask HN: Which array processing programming language should I learn? (APL/J/K) - arrayprogrammer
For years now, I want to learn one of the array processing programming languages, such as APL, J or K, and this pandemic is good excuse to do it, instead of netflixing.<p>Which one should I learn and why?<p>The main criteria I&#x27;m interested in are:<p>- intelectual&#x2F;conceptual interest<p>- quality and quantity of current learning resources<p>- open-source<p>- ease of use&#x2F;usefullness for power-users (I&#x27;m ok with a steep initial learning curve, if it pays out later)<p>Thanks!
======
cannadayr
I'm pretty satisfied with gnu apl.

